# can anyone help id the corn morph please



## bhayward (Feb 25, 2012)

heres a picture of my girl i think shes getting ready to shed as she lay on 29/7 can somebody please help me ID her morph??



















also ill take pictures of my male later as hes currently chilling out in hide




















thanks


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

The female is either a normal or a hypo. The male is an amel.


----------



## bhayward (Feb 25, 2012)

SpiritSerpents said:


> The female is either a normal or a hypo. The male is an amel.


is there anyway of telling weather shes normal or hypo??

wow you can tell what he is from his head!!

how do you know what they are by looking at them as i carnt seem to tell even when comparing them to pictures from websites


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

Once she's no longer in blue, if you can get me an up close picture of the black lines around her markings I can give you a better idea if she's a hypo or a normal.

I know the female is either a normal or a hypo because she has those black lines around the marking (rules out amel) and her colors are a fairly standard tan-and-orange.

I could tell amel for the male because the eyes are clearly amelanistic in nature. Clear red iris, red pupil.


----------



## NexivRed (Jul 11, 2012)

SpiritSerpents said:


> I could tell amel for the male because the eyes are clearly amelanistic in nature. Clear red iris, red pupil.


How do you know it's not a butter?


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

It could be a butter, but it looks a little orange in the flash for it. However, as butter is amel+caramel, he is at minimum an amel.


----------



## bhayward (Feb 25, 2012)

can someone confirm weather this is a amel or a butter please i think he's a amel myself



















http://s1149.photobucket.com/albums/o600/ben-hayward/?action=view&current=IMAG0119.mp4 <<<< video here


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

Amel yes, butter no. Definitely not a butter.


----------



## NexivRed (Jul 11, 2012)

No you can see it's not a butter now. My point was you can't tell what morph a snake is just by what colour the eye is, because eye colours are shared by many morphs.

I wasn't suggesting at any point it was a butter, just pointing out there was no way you could confirm it was an amel from that picture.


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

NexivRed said:


> My point was you can't tell what morph a snake is just by what colour the eye is, because eye colours are shared by many morphs.


I mentioned the eye because the OP wanted to know how I could tell it was an amel. The eye is key to that. There are hypos out there that could pass as amels if it weren't for the eye.


----------



## NexivRed (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah I get that, but the point I'm making is it's no good trying to identify a morph via just the eye colour as it could have been an amel, a hypo amel, a butter, or any one of those three either stripe or motley. 

If what you're trying to say is you were telling the OP that it has amel IN it, then that I get. But there's no way to tell what type of actual morph it was via the pic, so what's the point.


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

NexivRed said:


> Yeah I get that, but the point I'm making is it's no good trying to identify a morph via just the eye colour as it could have been an amel, a hypo amel, a butter, or any one of those three either stripe or motley.
> 
> If what you're trying to say is you were telling the OP that it has amel IN it, then that I get. But there's no way to tell what type of actual morph it was via the pic, so what's the point.


Because he wanted to know. And it IS an amel (by the way, there is NO way to identify a hypo amel visually anyway, so that is a moot point). I knew it wasn't a stripe because of the head pattern.

Even if it was a butter, it's still then "an amel.... plus more". And the level of orange in the photo did not make me lean towards butter at all. So amel. Motley I had no way of telling without more of the snake but even if it was an amel motley... it's still an amel!


----------



## NexivRed (Jul 11, 2012)

SpiritSerpents said:


> Even if it was a butter, it's still then "an amel.... plus more".


I don't get this pedantry. A butter is a butter, an amel is an amel. No-one calls butters "amel + more". 

What's your point here? Cos mine was there's no point telling someone what morph their snake is until you can actually tell them with 100% certainty.


----------



## bhayward (Feb 25, 2012)

SpiritSerpents said:


> The female is either a normal or a hypo. The male is an amel.


looking at this link id say shes a buf

Buf Corn Snake • Ians Vivarium


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

NexivRed said:


> I don't get this pedantry. A butter is a butter, an amel is an amel. No-one calls butters "amel + more".
> 
> What's your point here? Cos mine was there's no point telling someone what morph their snake is until you can actually tell them with 100% certainty.


We call ghosts anery + hypo when describing why we think an animal is either an anery or a ghost. Or when explaining what a ghost is. I had to explain that a butter was "amel + caramel" to LLL reptiles at a recent show when pointing out they had a caramel stripe listed as a butter stripe. "Nuh-uh, it's a butter!"... "But you guys... there's no amel in this animal..." 

So, no telling someone "normal or hypo, more photos please" instead we should say "Please perform a breeding trial with this animal!". 

No point with "probably anery, but could be a dark ghost"?

No point for "Ultra or ultramel"?

No point for "Looks like a motley, can we see the belly"?

I already said that in the picture the snake looked too orange to be a butter. That left amel. If they'd showed a whole-body shot and it had a pattern modifying gene, then I would have amended to "amel whatever"


To the OP: Buf is only recently described, plus yours does not have the color saturation of a buf. It's a normal, or a hypo. There's a huge amount of variation in the term "normal". Remember that Miami-phase and Okeetee-phase animals are both normals.


----------

